# Pregnant or not?



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

This doe is 2 1/2 yrs old, never been bred before this time, she is really really long bodied also. I have taken what pictures I can to get the best feedback. Also I did feel her stomach and compared it to a yearling who isn't bred and there was a difference. This does stomach is hard and her teats are starting to get fatty just not sag yet. Her due date IF bred is September 16th. The last picture was taken earlier this week, I just wanted everyone to see how long she is. She doesn't like her stomach touched a lot and she will run from me when I go to pet her belly, she is fine with back scratches though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can never tell with pics. I always just send blood in to BioTracking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

To me she doesn't look preggo, if she is 3 months along.

A udder should form around 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding.

She a very pretty doe.


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

I was told at fire their first kidding they don't bag up until the very lay moment. Her teats are fatty instead of right to her belly. Once again she is really long bodied and for her first kidding I was also told it will more than likely be only one kid and they are hard to distinguish if they are pregnant. I hope she is but I really have no clue, the last time I was around a pregnant goat I am 8 and it was a dairy goat so you could tell easily.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you have any pics of her udder/pooch together? LOL! I want to see an udder pic


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll try and get one tomorrow, by the time I get off work it'll be dark.


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

here is her teats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So far, all my FF FB boer Does, have started udder development at around the 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding. I have never had 1 wait til last minute.
I also had some long bodied Does.

When you feel her udder area, do you feel a pouch, pocket, like a small water balloon, as if milk is forming there? Or does it feel flat?


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

It feels like a pooch, they sag a little and feels like she's beginning to bag up. I have decided to take pictures weekly to document changes in her, and if she changes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She may be preggo then. If her udder gets bigger, let us know.


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

I will, I bred her to expert marksman.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice buck


----------



## AmandaKayLeeRogers (Apr 1, 2013)

I know. I'm excited to see what they will produce


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

